# Starting to get worried



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I posted last week about my 18 week old APBT with the diarrhea. To recap, the vet said that the fecal was negative. I used the probiotics and kept him on the chicken backs with most of the fat trimmed off and the slippery elm. Late in the week I started mixing in some chicken drums with a little skin on them. I even added in chicken feet at the recommendation of a holistic vet. At 2am, we have the runs again. This is disheartening as I am sure it is going to translate to another $150 vet visit with no good advice. I have been on raw since the late 90s and I never experienced what I am going through now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I could help, but I really don't know what I'm doing very well.

I do know that some folks have continued to remove the skin and fat for quite awhile.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you SURE that the chicken is not enhanced?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Can't be 100% sure. I guess I could try Whole Foods but that may get costly. What effect can the enhancements have?



Caty M said:


> Are you SURE that the chicken is not enhanced?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, enhanced chicken can give diarrhea.....

and, for now, i'd be continuing to take off skin and excess fat.

the nutritional label should tell you whether or not chicken is enhanced...anything more than 80 mg. per serving.

costco has whole chickens at .99 a pound....foster farms...and they sell chicken parts..not backs, but the rest of the chicken parts...

did you try the slippery elm or aloe vera juice? did you try the bovine colustrum? you can get that at super supplements.....how much to give should be on the back....but i give my 38 lb corgi 2 capsules a day....

i would get another fecal done...nothing but a fecal......to make sure giardia or something like it wasn't missed, because it can be. you don't even need the dog at the vet for that...just take a fresh one in....be it solid or diarrhea...

the day he had the diarrhea again, can you give a timeline of his day?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Enhanced chicken can cause digestive upset. 

This is happening with your new puppy right?

Are you using any training food rewards?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a good question. ARE you using training treats? if so, stop them....

all that is offered here is symptomatic treatment and that's usually what's needed......


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I train with their food. No treats


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

What about trying turkey instead of chicken?


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

How old was he when you got him, and what was the breeder/rescue feeding? Was he doing OK on that?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

7 weeks. Some type of commercial kibble which isn't an option. He was fine


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Have you tried any other "easy" meat like unenhanced turkey? He may possibly be reacting negatively to the chicken due to an allergy.


----------



## wiliana (Oct 5, 2011)

i will try to explain some things althought im not so familiar with some words in english that im not using often... i havent read all posts in this thread so mabye im writing something that someone already said.

first, when diarrhea is acute, you have to take clinical picture of your dog. chronic diarrhea,that lasts for weeks and months, is very difficult to diagnose as well as for successful treatment. this problem requires stool examination and blood tests for reaching the cause, because only with cause you will know what to do

diarrhea could be caused by many things... usually there is a problem absorbing food from the digestive tract. it is a symptom of diseases of the gastrointestinal tract or a systemic disease.

acute diarrhea may be caused by: inadequate nutrition or animal intolerance to any of the components of food, parasites, toxins, infectious diseases such as parvovirus, salmonellosis, coronavirus infection, systemic infectious diseases such as distemper, leptospirosis, metabolic diseases such as uremia, hiperfunction of adrenal gland, and acute diarrhea of unknown etiology...
chronic diarrhea can be caused by: infestation with parasites, partial bowel obstruction, systemic diseases such as liver, pancreas or hiperfunction of adrenal gland, as well as chronic diarrhea of unknown etiology...

so, it s not so convinient to give advise thrue forum.

i read that you are feeding pray model of raw... i wouldnt choose therapy only with chicken breasts, cause i dont think your dog problem is heavy meat. breasts are ok for 2-3 days home therapy, but they are not food. 

even i know that lot of people here woudnt agree with me, i will write what would i do, if veterinary searches dont find any desease and dhiarrhea dont stop...

first day i woudnt give any food, only water
second day cooked chicken breasts withought skin with long boiled rice and all its liquid, 50-50
third and fourth day the same and i will wach poop... if it is getting harder, i would proceed, putting more chicken, but still with rice and liquid of rice...
after, if it is getting better, i would cook breasts only a few min, to keep them half cooked half fresh in the middle, still with rice, and i would add a little of fresh minced parsley (in the first place vitamnin C, then there are the provitamin A, vitamin B complex, vitamin B12...it prevents flatulence, soothes spasms and acts against a range of hoses. parsley leaf is an effective tool to promote excretion of toxic substances from the body. offcourse, your dog dont need a lot of it, start with 2-3 leaves )... if things would get better, i wolud start with adding small ammounts of fresh uncleaned rumen, decreasing rice gradially untill excluding, adding red meat and at the end intenstials and other parts, depending of dog reaction.
depending of reaction, i would not hesitate feeding him with cartilage...even in first days of this "therapy"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How is your puppy doing? Any updates?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Yes I have. He likes the necks


Sprocket said:


> Have you tried any other "easy" meat like unenhanced turkey? He may possibly be reacting negatively to the chicken due to an allergy.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. This is some very good info. Dane Mama, I have been doing the slippery elm and chicken backs with very little fat. My holisitic vet also prescribed some okra pepsin and she believes that the issues may have to do with him being very slow maturing even for this breed. My breeder said the same thing and he knows the particular line well. The stool has been solid for the last couple days. I will keep you all updated. Thanks for all of the help



wiliana said:


> i will try to explain some things althought im not so familiar with some words in english that im not using often... i havent read all posts in this thread so mabye im writing something that someone already said.
> 
> first, when diarrhea is acute, you have to take clinical picture of your dog. chronic diarrhea,that lasts for weeks and months, is very difficult to diagnose as well as for successful treatment. this problem requires stool examination and blood tests for reaching the cause, because only with cause you will know what to do
> 
> ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think the one thing i would not do is fast a seventeen week old puppy....i do wonder, tho...had the pup gotten any vaccinations recently?

i'm glad tho, the puppy is doing better...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A 17 week old puppy can fast for 12 hours without issue, unless its a small or toy breed. I wouldn't fast any puppy under 6 months longer than that.


----------

